# Simplicity conquest bracket



## Storkman (Jun 23, 2021)

I have a 2018 conquest with the 52 inch fabricated deck that I took off for the first time yesterday. The bracket in front for the quick release for the deck was only on with one bolt. Not knowing I didn’t need to take that bracket off, I did but the holes in the frame that hold the bracket aren’t threaded. The single bolt that was there is threaded but now just pushes in and wont hold anything as it does not get tight. The holes in the frame don’t look like they ever had threads in. What holds the bolts in so the bracket doesn’t fall out? What do I need to do. Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Storkman,
Could be the threads are stripped, or maybe there was a nut on the other end?? Can you get a washer and nut in place to thread the bolt into?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I can't help but wonder how you took it out? Combination wrench, ratchet/socket, air gun? You could use any of the 3 if the hole was tapped, or a nut was welded on the inside. If it just had a nut/washer on the back side, it would eventually start to spin and you would need a box end to hold it.

Sometimes I come across a frame bracket that has a nut/washer inside the rail and is a real PITA to get a box end wrench in place. I just grab a self-tapping spindle bolt and bang it in with an air gun....


----------



## Storkman (Jun 23, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> I can't help but wonder how you took it out? Combination wrench, ratchet/socket, air gun? You could use any of the 3 if the hole was tapped, or a nut was welded on the inside. If it just had a nut/washer on the back side, it would eventually start to spin and you would need a box end to hold it.
> 
> Sometimes I come across a frame bracket that has a nut/washer inside the rail and is a real PITA to get a box end wrench in place. I just grab a self-tapping spindle bolt and bang it in with an air gun....





Bob Driver said:


> I can't help but wonder how you took it out? Combination wrench, ratchet/socket, air gun? You could use any of the 3 if the hole was tapped, or a nut was welded on the inside. If it just had a nut/washer on the back side, it would eventually start to spin and you would need a box end to hold it.
> 
> Sometimes I come across a frame bracket that has a nut/washer inside the rail and is a real PITA to get a box end wrench in place. I just grab a self-tapping spindle bolt and bang it in with an air gun....


----------



## Storkman (Jun 23, 2021)

My brother-in-law figured it out. The back side of the axle frame is indented so you can get a locknut on. You have to jack one side of the axle up and that lowers the other side down enough to be able to get up in there to hold a crooked wrench on the backside to tighten things up. Thanks for the ideas. The Ace hardware store where I bought it new had no clue. They installed the deck when new and it was probably never tight to start with. Bad dealer prep.


----------

